# Question about contest(S)



## kimbaby (Feb 18, 2006)

I was wondering if you guys/gals were gonna do another contest? 
I love contest even if I don't win... LOL just curious...


----------



## MJ (Feb 18, 2006)

Yes, we will be having more contests. Do you think its to late to have a contest and guess when we reach 5000 members?


----------



## kimbaby (Feb 18, 2006)

I am not sure Mj,I was not here when everyone was guessing the 4,000 mark...   (what is your average member rate per day? (now theres a math question for ya) LOL


----------



## MJ (Feb 18, 2006)

kimbaby said:
			
		

> I am not sure Mj,I was not here when everyone was guessing the 4,000 mark...  (what is your average member rate per day? (now theres a math question for ya) LOL


It all varies. Some days nobody signs up, and some days we have like 4-8.

Does anybody want to have a contest to guess the date when member #5000 signs up?


----------



## kimbaby (Feb 18, 2006)

I do ......................


----------



## pdswife (Feb 18, 2006)

Sure!!  sounds like fun.


----------



## Michelemarie (Feb 18, 2006)

sure, why not?


----------



## MJ (Feb 18, 2006)

Michelemarie said:
			
		

> sure, why not?


Okay, lets do it!

New contest!

Thanks for the idea Kimbaby.


----------



## Andy R (Feb 18, 2006)

I will try to get some goodies printed with our logo and we can use that as prizes for contests.


----------



## grumblebee (Feb 28, 2006)

I just noticed we are at 4979 members now... we are getting close to the 5000 mark!!! Who will win?


----------

